# Chair?



## SuShine (Dec 12, 2014)

I was just wondering what kind of chair do most of you use to do your knitting-which is the most comfortable and easy on the back?

SJL


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

SuShine said:


> I was just wondering what kind of chair do most of you use to do your knitting-which is the most comfortable and easy on the back?
> 
> SJL


I sit at my dining room table. I can't work on the sofa as my fat bum tends to slide.


----------



## Uyvonne (Dec 18, 2011)

I use a rolling office chair when working on my machines. When hand knitting, I have a very comfortable couch.


----------



## brabbie2002 (Nov 24, 2014)

Recliner in the recline position. After the three kittens fall asleep, I start knitting.


----------



## chrshnsen (Nov 7, 2011)

Recliner sofa.


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

brabbie2002 said:


> Recliner in the recline position. After the three kittens fall asleep, I start knitting.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

I sit in a recliner on the first angle.


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

I use my glider rocker sometimes with my feet up and sometimes down but always rocking. I have extra cushions for my back as I have short legs and need that support. My couch is too saggy.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

I found a mid-century platform rocker at a junk store. It is perfect for reading and knitting.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Recliner with my feet up!!


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

I usually sit in a recliner in front of the TV, but actually a straight back chair is more comfortable.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

The office chair at my computer. Upholstered with a straight back and the arms wide enough not to get in the way.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Recliner with feet up. I am 5 ft 2 in with short legs so most chairs leave my feet dangling.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Recliner with low arms.


----------



## SeniorBiker (Dec 5, 2014)

A recliner with ottoman, usually in upright position.


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

Sitting on the sofa with feet on floor. I do sit up straight, though, can't knit at an incline.


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

Connie W said:


> Recliner with feet up. I am 5 ft 2 in with short legs so most chairs leave my feet dangling.


Same height here. . . . I use a recliner, too. Sometimes as a rocker and other times with my feet up. I do use a pillow for better lower back support. Very comfortable.


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

I sit in my recliner with my feet elevated.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

A glider or dining room chair. My legs are long and I don't like any low squishy furniture because it's too hard for me to get out of. The same goes for low cars - too hard to get out of. I call sports cars "butt scrapers" because they are so close to the ground.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Am either on sofa, or in my lil office chair so I can be watching NETFLIX movies while knitting (not my favorite-second choice tho)--cannot sit in straight chair (dining room e.g.)


----------



## Clarey (Aug 19, 2013)

Aimee'smom said:


> The office chair at my computer. Upholstered with a straight back and the arms wide enough not to get in the way.


Same here...
:thumbup:  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

A comfortable arm chair, sometimes with an ottoman to get my feet up.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Connie W said:


> Recliner with feet up. I am 5 ft 2 in with short legs so most chairs leave my feet dangling.


Me too


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Most anywhere my bottom fits, usually in the office chair in front of computer. It is executive type, extra large, can tilt, rock and swivel. Room on lap for pup.


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

In our recliner with two dogs and a cat at the top or a dining room chair at the table. Also love to knit in the car - as long as I do not have to concentrate!


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

I knit in my own little corner of the couch but I know it is not ideal. My right arm is too close to the arm of the couch and I slide unless I have pillows behind my back. It is where I like to sit facing the TV & near DH - but I know it is not ideal. At our summer cottage (for about 4 - 5 months a year) I knit in my recliner, feet up! But DH has the recliner here so I have the couch! :?


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Me, also, as I am 5' 1". Sometimes I sit in the glide rocker with my feet up, sometimes down. There is no room for my boys (dogs) in the rocker.



Connie W said:


> Recliner with feet up. I am 5 ft 2 in with short legs so most chairs leave my feet dangling.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

ilmacheryl said:


> A glider or dining room chair. My legs are long and I don't like any low squishy furniture because it's too hard for me to get out of. The same goes for low cars - too hard to get out of. I call sports cars "butt scrapers" because they are so close to the ground.


I had a Honda that I swore was actually a portable hole in the ground.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

The things I consider important in a chair to knit in would start with good back support. I like to be able to sit up fairly straight, but to be able to lean back with support and relax from time to time.

But the most important thing is the arms.

I have a chair with hard arms, and they are not low enough or far enough apart that I can avoid hitting my elbows when I knit. The summer before last, I wound up with bursitis in my elbow from bumping my elbow with each stitch. It hurt and looked ugly.

Also,if you lean on your elbows, you will pinch a nerve in the elbow and make you little finger go numb.

I'm looking for a recliner that has arms that are low enough or wide enough that I will not bump them with my elbows when I knit. Also arms that are padded. I also want one that will raise something to put my feet up without reclining.

Oh, and one that I can afford.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

My big chair with an ottoman. It has low arm rests. I prop my feet up and I have a cat beside me, one behind me on top of the chair, and one on the ottoman beside my feet.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

My ugly but comfy couch with a bed pillow behind my back and my ugly but comfy ottoman to put my feet up on. Dog on each side with a cat on the ottoman.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

ROCKER, any type any where


----------



## skeever4298 (Jul 20, 2014)

My sofa on the left side. The arm supports my left arm in such a way that helps me knit or crochet. I need to have my feet flat on the floor though due to back problems


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

for those of you in the market for a new chair try a chair n a half ,not as big as a loveseat but bigger than a regular chair and take your knitting with you when shopping for a chair, try it out


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Aimee'smom said:


> The office chair at my computer. Upholstered with a straight back and the arms wide enough not to get in the way.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Recliner, upright with feet up and a pillow under them.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I knit in any place that's comfortable,including trains and hospitals.


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

I need good back support and usually sit on a dining table chair.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

chrshnsen said:


> Recliner sofa.


Ditto


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I sit on the edge of my recliner chair in the upright position. I can't knit if chair arms get in the way!!!
Actually the most comfortable chair I have for knitting is my very upright caravan/camping chair.


----------



## doctorann (Nov 29, 2012)

brabbie2002 said:


> Recliner in the recline position. After the three kittens fall asleep, I start knitting.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knittnnana (Apr 20, 2013)

nanma esther said:


> for those of you in the market for a new chair try a chair n a half ,not as big as a loveseat but bigger than a regular chair and take your knitting with you when shopping for a chair, try it out


I have one of these but never tried knitting while sitting in it. I prefer my recliner downstairs in the family room where the TV and fireplace are. Maybe I'll give it a try. I also love knitting in bed!! Haven't seen anybody else who knits in bed!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I have a side chair in my living room that is just perfect for me. I sat in about every chair in the furniture store to find the right one as I am rather short and most chairs are to deep for me. Love it.


----------



## emmatonoose (Nov 26, 2012)

wing back recliner w/ feet up most of the time


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Either a dining room chair up to the table with plenty of space to spread patterns etc or my fireside chair. This is quite upright but I can lean back and is high enough to have my feet comfortably on the floor. Vital is my little table so all my bits and pieces are handy.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

The wingback chair shown in my avatar. With my feet up on a foot stool.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

I have a glider but have added an ortho pillow because my arms keep bumping into the chair arms.


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

I sit on my sofa. It has a recliner on each end, but I find that when I put my legs up, my eyelids go down quite quickly, and then I'd get nothing done!


----------



## nmorris (Oct 14, 2014)

I always sit on the sofa, usually with my feet up. I also knit in the car and in my husband's van. Straight back gives me a back ache so vehicle seats are slightly inclined. My cats have never bothered about the wool but our 2 GSD's love to tangle my wool up if they get the chance.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Stress free reclining armchair with matching footstool, just have difficulty staying awake in it sometimes. :lol:


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Recliner, mostly, but do fall asleep when I'm too cozy;


----------



## megross (Jun 3, 2013)

knittnnana said:


> I have one of these but never tried knitting while sitting in it. I prefer my recliner downstairs in the family room where the TV and fireplace are. Maybe I'll give it a try. I also love knitting in bed!! Haven't seen anybody else who knits in bed!


Yes, I knit in bed most of the time. Pillows carefully arranged, legs outstretched, TV on or not, sometimes just music, sometimes just lovely quiet. But I also bring my smaller projects with me in my bag, knit in the car when I'm early for something, on my gentleman friend's couch -- I just find it hard to knit standing up.


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

Beth72 said:


> I use my glider rocker sometimes with my feet up and sometimes down but always rocking. I have extra cushions for my back as I have short legs and need that support. My couch is too saggy.


This is my go to chair also.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Recliner. Shop around and sit on it to see how comfortable it is. I bought wooden arms but found I prefer padded.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Uyvonne said:


> I use a rolling office chair when working on my machines. When hand knitting, I have a very comfortable couch.


Same here, also sit in my recliner.......dog curled up on the foot rest by my legs!!! She thinks it is HER chair, I just have user privileges.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

My recliner -- feet up -- in front of the fireplace.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

I knit while sitting on: recliner, waiting room chair, folding chair at some meetings, straight back chair, love seat, couch (sometimes stretched out on the couch) and sometimes even in bed. 
Oh yes, I also knit while sitting in the passenger seat of the car.
It would have been easier to say where I do not knit.


----------



## SallieH (Oct 20, 2014)

nitnana said:


> I knit in my own little corner of the couch but I know it is not ideal. My right arm is too close to the arm of the couch and I slide unless I have pillows behind my back. It is where I like to sit facing the TV & near DH.
> 
> This is my place, too. Every once in awhile, I fluff the sofa cushions and find all kinds of DPNs and stitch markers!


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

I have a small dining room table and two chairs in my family room. I knit on one side of the table and my laptop is on the other side. I have a very bad back so sitting in a recliner or finding other padded furniture to sit on is a real problem. I even have problems sitting in some vehicles.


----------



## Crafty Linda (Nov 15, 2014)

Recliner chair. With low arms. Linda.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I sit on my sofa with an Orthopedic back rest...


----------



## Pickleft (Jan 15, 2014)

Canadian glider with matching gliding hassock. Very comfortable.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I've been reading all the posts with interest. I realized while reading these that I rarely sit in a chair/couch and knit. I do most of my knitting while riding in the car and when I take my daily walk. On my walk I get almost an hour of uninterrupted knitting time, and makes it easier for me to get out there and walk, lol! I do knit in bed at times (all nested in with lots of pillows, my Kitty, my project tote, and blankets arranged just so.), and also in my rocking chair, but not very often.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I forgot to add that I have started using circular needles for most of my knitting and no longer "bang" my knitting needles on the arms of chairs or on the car door/armrest.


----------



## DorothyU (Jun 30, 2014)

In nice weather I like to side outside on patio


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

a recliner loveseat.. all 3 fur babies are able to curl up for a nice nap ... I also put a pillow behind my lower back.. I can knit for a long time this way.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

Reclined in my Lazy Boy.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

My recliner and an assortment of pillows to support different body parts as they ache


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

yanagi said:


> I sit in a recliner on the first angle.


Me too, have to keep the feet up to prevent swelling.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

SeniorBiker said:


> A recliner with ottoman, usually in upright position.


i sit the same way you do...and i do all my crafts (except using the sewing machine) from the same chair1
Blessings


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Sofa with a cushion in my back for a good posture, feet up on my coffee table with another cushion to be comfortable. Not always easy to knit as the cat I am fostering is often near... but that is ok, after a while he just falls asleep near me.


----------



## JAMarie (Dec 20, 2011)

I have a IKEA chair and ottoman that I sit in as I find it easier the knitting needles don't get caught on the arms of the other chairs I have in my living room...


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Recliner


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

yanagi said:


> I sit in a recliner on the first angle.


Same here.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

I sit on the sofa with a pillow behind my lower back and a chihuahua either across my lap or under my right elbow - not my choice but hers. I find that i can knit without the dog but not as much fun


----------



## Ariadne (Aug 14, 2013)

SuShine said:


> I was just wondering what kind of chair do most of you use to do your knitting-which is the most comfortable and easy on the back?
> 
> SJL


Platform rocker with my feet up most of the time. I have my Ott light over my right shoulder and a small portable "desktop" which is cushioned on the bottom over my lap and the rocker arms.


----------



## sandys34 (Mar 19, 2014)

The most comfortable recliner on earth!!!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I usually sit on a couch in my knitting room, with my back against one of the armrests and my feet straight out in front of me.

Hazel


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

My La-Z-Boy. Purchased the fit that was best for my arms, back, and legs. Took my knitting with me when shopping so I made sure that the arms were just the right height for best comfort.


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

I use my electric recliner, feet usually elevated to varying degrees. The arms of the chair are low so they don't get in the way.

I was told about this years ago and it's the best gift I ever gave myself. The cost was about the same as a regular recliner but I can be more precise about the settings which leads me to more comfort. Still lovin' it. :thumbup:


----------



## danisamson (Jan 3, 2015)

We just bought the leather version of the Poang Chair and footstool from Ikea and it's REALLY comfy:

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S29010895/


----------



## jabberjaus (Oct 19, 2014)

My work career was clerical, so I sat a lot! After retirement I found the Fit Ball Chair. Now as I sit at my computer it positions my body so that I do not feel the strain on the back, neck, shoulders, and bumm. So, I do my knitting sitting on this chair. It's for exercise, too. Take a break and bounce. Like the trampoline one bounces up and down which pumps the adrenals which is why walking is so good for you.


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

Recliner with foot rest raised.


----------



## grandmother15 (Nov 29, 2011)

I had asked this question late spring. I did purchase an accent chair with a straight back and low arm with a firm seat. It is very comfortable to knit in. I also sit by my dining room table in a chair that reclines. I use the table for my larger projects.and I can also use another chair to put up my feet.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

I have a heat/massage recliner that I only knit in.
It is very comfortable, and I never fall asleep in any chair...or sofa...only bed. I do nothing in my bed, but sleep! ;D


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

yanagi said:


> I sit in a recliner on the first angle.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

Beth72 said:


> I use my glider rocker sometimes with my feet up and sometimes down but always rocking. I have extra cushions for my back as I have short legs and need that support. My couch is too saggy.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

A straight chair that I keep in the living room for watching television. Can't sit in couch or soft chairs with spinal stenosis. Most comfortable in straight chair and high enough so I can get out of it without assistance. I've decided not to get old the next time around....... not that I'm old, I'm only "19" (shhh that's what I tell my grandchildren)/


----------



## brabbie2002 (Nov 24, 2014)

Yep. Feet up in the recliner with sleeping kittens and the TV on. Pure Heaven.


----------



## stitchntime (Apr 27, 2013)

Beth72 said:


> I use my glider rocker sometimes with my feet up and sometimes down but always rocking...
> 
> :thumbup: Me too!


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

An old arm chair with an ottoman. It has a straight back & low arms. Being short, I'm more comfy with feet up, but the recliners I have don't sit upright enough & that makes it uncomfortable for neck & upper back.


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

When at home inside the house, recliner with power lift, pillow under right elbo. This is a new chair, the old one required a pillow in the lower back region.


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Recliner with feet up. Using circular needles.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

brabbie2002 said:


> Recliner in the recline position. After the three kittens fall asleep, I start knitting.


Without the kittens,unfortunately.Lindseymary


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I sit in a recliner.


----------



## Bonnie R (Nov 16, 2011)

I have a recliner I knit at most of the time but when I am waiting for doctor appointments etc. or in the car --or sometimes on a bench in the park it is whatever is handy but not on the floor (too old for that )


----------



## dragonflyspring (Jul 9, 2013)

If you are a short woman you need both foot rest and back support. I am most comfortable in my adjustable office chair so my feet actually touch flat on the floor and my back is supported. Head and neck in upright position, not bent back or forward. A good one can be found with comfortable padding and sized to fit at very reasonable prices at office supply stores.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Inside, outside, all around the town! At home I usually am in a recliner, feet up cause my legs rarely hit the floor. I think my truck is the most comfortable. I copy and tape the pattern on the glove compartment door in front of me for quick reference, yarn goes in the side pocket or plastic bag when bigger ball, I have a light plugged in for night knitting, I do not like to be the passenger and just sit.


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Sofa with feet up or down or recliner with feet up or down.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Connie W said:


> Recliner with feet up. I am 5 ft 2 in with short legs so most chairs leave my feet dangling.


Me too


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

A steel outdoor chair with not-too-soft cushions and an upholstered piano bench on which to rest my lower legs bc I am short and my legs will dangle.


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

Aimee'smom said:


> The office chair at my computer. Upholstered with a straight back and the arms wide enough not to get in the way.


That's what I use too. But also use a stool for my feet. Most chairs I can't touch the floor with my short legs. I always have to have something to put my feet up.
Sue


----------



## jzx330 (Oct 11, 2013)

Recliner with legs up and a cat or 2 in my lap.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Recliner with my feet up!!


Me too


----------



## Lal (Aug 18, 2013)

On the edge of the couch with a pillow behind me so my feet reach the floor.


----------



## margie1992 (Apr 27, 2011)

When I am in the family room, I use a side chair with plenty of arm room with a storage ottoman where I store my knitting. It is next to a bookcase so I can have patterns, notions and drinks and snacks at hand. But my favorite place is in bed leaning against a bunch of pillows. I retreat there when my DH is in the "all sports, all the time mode." There is a TV there so I can watch something else.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

I set at the dining room table and sit on a cushioned chair.
I rest my arms on the table and knit away.
Someone told me once that resting your arms on something really helps prevent strain on other parts of ones body.

I can knit with circulars in my recliner, but not when using dpn's. They seem to slide off and hide in the sides of the chair. I think its the sloped angle of reclining that causes this to happen. jmo


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

I love to knit on the bed. 'feet up and room to spread out all my stuff with a table for water...etc.
second best is recliner sofa with feet up


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

A comfy sofa with space for my dog at the other end and a good view of the TV...


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

knittnnana said:


> I have one of these but never tried knitting while sitting in it. I prefer my recliner downstairs in the family room where the TV and fireplace are. Maybe I'll give it a try. I also love knitting in bed!! Haven't seen anybody else who knits in bed!


I knit in bed! pillows supporting my back and one under my legs. I also sit in my Ikea Poang chair with my feet up on on a stool. but I prefer to knit in my bedroom as the natural light is better in there. though not always in bed mostly on it.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

I sit at my kitchen table to knit. Whenever I sit in my recliner in the living room I always fall asleep, so I have to knit sitting straight up!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

ssk1953 said:


> I sit at my kitchen table to knit. Whenever I sit in my recliner in the living room I always fall asleep, so I have to knit sitting straight up!


I do that also.


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

danisamson said:


> We just bought the leather version of the Poang Chair and footstool from Ikea and it's REALLY comfy:
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S29010895/


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Wing chair and scoot all the way back.


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Sofa with feet up, and roll pillow supporting my spine.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

A large green chair with an ottman, soft but not too soft.


----------



## bbbg (Feb 23, 2012)

A comfy leather chair in my loft with my Havanese (and my feet) on the ottoman.

OR

In the boat. My favorite summer knitting spot for mindless projects!


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Sofa


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I have a leather chair with an ottoman in one of the corners in my living room that I use to knit in. It has an Ott light above me in the corner to add natural light, too.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

The end of my sofa reclines, so I use that. I have back trouble, so I cannot use a regular chair for any length of time.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

I will look into this. I didn't know there is such a thing. I knit in a recliner, feet up with a dog on each side. I've been thinking of looking for a reclining love seat, (is there such a thing?) but the chair and half sounds better in size for my spot in front of the tv.



nanma esther said:


> for those of you in the market for a new chair try a chair n a half ,not as big as a loveseat but bigger than a regular chair and take your knitting with you when shopping for a chair, try it out


----------



## Manddevans (Dec 25, 2013)

I sit in a recliner with my feet up in front of the tv so comfortable from Denise in aus


----------



## rosespun (May 27, 2012)

At 4'11", few chairs or couches are comfy. So, my sweet husband found me a ladies rocker. Not only do my feet touch the floor, but I have a lap!!!

Great for hours of knitting, crochet or spinning.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I knit comfortably in most chairs, preferably one with no arms to get in the way or one that I slide out of. At home I knit on the couch. Sometimes I have my feet up, other times they are down. At mum's place we sit at the kitchen table mostly and I knit happily there.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

recliner and it even rocks


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm a shorty.. I sit in a recliner pillows under my knees and heels pillow under my elbows... our chairs and sofa are really worn out. Looking for new. But recliners are so narrow now days and have a big puff on the top of back of the chair. Pushes your head foward not comfortable for a shorty.


----------



## janeymae1210 (Dec 9, 2012)

Straight back chair, no arms -or- center of loveseat type sofa. I need my arms to fall free and cannot stand bumping arms of chair. Remember..........stand up and walk around at least once an hour -- great time to enjoy a chocolate covered pretzel (or two.)


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

My recliner...


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Recliner with feet up.


----------



## Honey Meadows (Nov 8, 2014)

Wing chair w/feet elevated on ottoman. And of course, dog in lap!


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

I either sit in a desk chair or my oak rocking chair. Both have upright back and arms that are comfortable for knitting.


----------



## bjstatha (Oct 10, 2013)

SuShine said:


> I was just wondering what kind of chair do most of you use to do your knitting-which is the most comfortable and easy on the back?
> 
> SJL


I don't know. waiting on answers too. I like my little over stuffed cloth rocker but I end up sitting in a straight back over stuffed leather chair with an otter-man most of the time.


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

Aimee'smom said:


> The office chair at my computer. Upholstered with a straight back and the arms wide enough not to get in the way.


I have a similar chair. It's also adjustable, so I can put it down low enough that my feet are firmly on the floor. I add a rolled blanket for lumbar support, and it's all good.


----------



## CatC (Apr 13, 2014)

I also sit at my kitchen table and place the larger portions of my project on the table to take the weight off my arms. Even using circular needles, the baby blankets and long scarves get heavy.


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

This question is so appropriate for me this month, this year. I am short, and for years I had one chair in the living room which was my chair, I was able to touch the floor, I had an ottoman, I had my knitting equipment, it was my little corner of the world. Over the years I had the chair reupholstered twice. I gave it up three years ago and bought a new couch with matching love seat. I tried to make it work, but like a bad relationship it never got better. I had a decision to make. Admit my mistake and buy a new little chair, giving away my nice love seat, losing all the money I had put in to it, or to just continue having a love seat that is used only by my two dogs.
I am going to buy another little chair this month and I have experience in knowing what I want and what I don't want. So wish me luck, guys and gals, I am sure this is going to help my knitting! :lol:  :wink:


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

In my recliner when both legs tucked under me. If I don't sit that way, I slide out of my chair......I'm short you see, and for some reason that seems to cause me to slide out of most chairs. My feet don't touch the floor. lol. I don't recline, as I also like to rock while I knit. That's probably the only exercise I get......lol.


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Danette2 (Dec 28, 2014)

I usually sit in an occasional style chair. I have Rheumatoid Arthritis & Systemic Lupus & have a lot of joint and spine pain, so comfort is a BIG ISSUE for me, especially while I knit & crochet.
After trying countless chairs through the years, my Dad bought this one from two sweet old widowed sisters who live by him when they had a sale 3 years ago. Cost? $25.00  And it is THE PERFECT chair for my challenging body!
I do also love to knit on my front porch swing in nice weather but I must admit it's less easy on me!


----------



## pennycarp (Feb 13, 2011)

I sit on the couch at one end with an end table conveniently located to hold misc. knitting supplies.


----------



## Marsena (Jan 8, 2015)

A nice wide chair with high back and low arms and the cat
on my lap under my project. Suggest you take your knitting
needles with you when you shop for the chair. Good luck.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Funny, I had to think about it for a while. I sit anywhere and knit, I find anywhere comfortable, even my hubby thinks I'm weird.

Di


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

Love seat with a pillow behind my back. Sometimes my feet up sometimes not.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Lounge/settee for knitting, upstairs on my office chair with my computer set up in my office (was a bedroom).


----------



## janeymae1210 (Dec 9, 2012)

I prefer a chair with no arms, or sit in the center of my loveseat sofa. I find that I lift my shoulders if there are arms, causing pain in shoulders, neck and upper spine. I would love to find a recliner with no arms - no luck so far.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

My knitting chair is a mission chair and also a recliner. I rarely use it to recline. I like the arms - they make a good place to prop my pattern on, or keep scissors, etc handy.

very similar to this one. 
http://www.valleyleather.com/shop/product/mission-recliner-chair/


----------

